# First time modder - amphibia bracelet



## Arkham_insane (Jan 29, 2017)

Thanks for all the help this is a great resource. Just waiting for all my bits to arrive and then start tinkering.

Just wanted to know two things, will this 22m bracelet https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00GMBZ8SU/ref=mp_s_a_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1485655930&sr=8-6&pi=AC_SX236_SY340_QL65&keywords=22mm+bracelet+seiko&dpPl=1&dpID=41jvjcXMp0L&ref=plSrch

Fit this watch http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/RUSSIAN-MILITARY-NEW-VOSTOK-AUTO-AMPHIBIAN-100816-WATCHEW-/262709349201?txnId=1956824728016

Any confirmation/advice appreciated. Im basically looking for a good quality brushed steel matt bracelet for the 100 case.

Also - does anyone know the best place to but a matt 100 case that is well finished? Thanks all

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi and welcome to the forum. That particular bracelet won't fit that watch as it has curved end pieces - you need to find a bracelet with straight end pieces. That particular case only comes in polished steel so if you want a matt case you'll have to attempt it yourself!

Try Meranom.com - he's probably one of the best known and most reliable of all the Russian watch sellers and certainly has the best stock choice - he even sells decent quality Vostok bracelets separately. Watchgecko also sell some excellent quality bracelets but they're not too cheap - I like them though.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Lampoc said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum. That particular bracelet won't fit that watch as it has curved end pieces - you need to find a bracelet with straight end pieces. That particular case only comes in polished steel so if you want a matt case you'll have to attempt it yourself!
> 
> Try Meranom.com - he's probably one of the best known and most reliable of all the Russian watch sellers and certainly has the best stock choice - he even sells decent quality Vostok bracelets separately. Watchgecko also sell some excellent quality bracelets but they're not too cheap - I like them though.


 +1.

Also, these are excellent.

http://sklep.gerlach.org.pl/index.php?route=product/category&path=63_60


----------



## odyseus10 (Jan 26, 2012)

Gerlach (poland) sell some pretty nice pilot watches too !!


----------



## Arkham_insane (Jan 29, 2017)

many thanks for the suggestions just what I was looking for. Will go with a matt 100 amphibian case from Meranom and a lovely 22mm bracelet from Watchgecko


----------



## Arkham_insane (Jan 29, 2017)

Just to add, anyone know of any 100 amphibians that come with a matt case? I cannot buy the Meranom case due to some website glitch, it does not seem to add it to the basket even though it states it is in stock and has been successfully added to the basket.

https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-classic/spare-parts/vostok-watch-matt-100-case-for-vostok-amphibia-watch.html

Cannot find anywhere else to buy the matt 100 case it seems


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Meranom is also on Facebook - might be worth sending him a message. I ordered a watch from him a couple of months ago without a problem.

Alternatively, try the factory shop: http://chistopolcity.com/


----------



## Arkham_insane (Jan 29, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

So pics of my first mod effort. Started with the first pic. Replaced the bezel, custom insert and a new strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sorry for repeating the pics! First time pic posting too. Long time lurker but just starting out posting.

The watch looks and feels amazing, great fun tinkering. Have a fe spare dials that i may try to at some point.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Arkham_insane said:


> Just to add, anyone know of any 100 amphibians that come with a matt case? I cannot buy the Meranom case due to some website glitch, it does not seem to add it to the basket even though it states it is in stock and has been successfully added to the basket.
> 
> https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-classic/spare-parts/vostok-watch-matt-100-case-for-vostok-amphibia-watch.html
> 
> Cannot find anywhere else to buy the matt 100 case it seems


 Check and see if anyone local to you does bead blasting or vapour blasting.


----------



## Arkham_insane (Jan 29, 2017)

on a separate note, how the hell do you edit posts? tried on my iphone and laptop but no edit button in sight


----------

